# Sleeping on the food bowl at night



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

So im having this problem where he sleeps on the food bowl at night. He used to sleep on the perch but for some reason he is not now.


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

If he's still young, he may grow out of it, he may not. My tiel does this also and I have to clean out the dish every single morning. It's kind of just a wait and see thing. But, some more options could include: 
taking out the dish before bedtime
placing another one in the cage to distract him from that one
or, he may still be adjusting to his new home


----------



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

well he is been here for 7 months now. Im just concerned he might tired of sitting there at night. The food bowl doesnt seem comfortable lol I guess i can change the location of the food maybe


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, it doesn't seem comfortable at all! I have a nice comfy rope perch in Dandelion's cage that is supposed to give a bird's feet a rest. I just don't see how she can sleep up on that sliver-of-a-perch all night.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Try putting some perches higher then your food bowls and see if that helps . If it doesn't you could remove the food bowl during the night or leave just a small amount of seed inside overnight so it wont get wasted


----------



## suhel.desai (Mar 20, 2012)

My tiels normally like to sleep on the highest perch..guess thats their natural instinct so may be try putting few higher comfortable perches and try removin food bowl at night.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Lower the food bowl and put some perches high.  but it is common for them to sleep in the food bowl...we've had lots of posts about it lately.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Personally I tend to think my birds know best where they ought to sleep, and let them sleep there. How would you feel if someone moved your bed to a spot they thought was "better?" If the mess really bothers you, you can empty the bowl at night, then clean and refill it in the morning.


----------



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

yea im going to leave him alone, he will learn to sleep on the perch


----------

